# $HOME/bin -- terminal question



## tench (Jan 15, 2003)

hi!

i have a shell script that i need to copy in $HOME/bin.

Now, this is my first real encounter with the terminal.  What is $HOME/bin and how do I accomplish this simple move? (the insturctions i'm following assume i know the basics...)

Please help!

yours,

tench


----------



## d1taylor (Jan 15, 2003)

$HOME is your home directory. When you start up a Terminal session, that's where you begin. Type *pwd* to see where that is.

Once you're in your Terminal session, type *mkdir bin* to create the $HOME/bin directory, then copy your script in with, perhaps, *cp source destination*.

Good luck!


----------



## BSDimwit (Jan 15, 2003)

Open a terminal.
type "cd" you are now in your home dir.
type "mkdir bin" you have now created a bin directory.

now either use the finder to copy this script into your newly created bin directory or use the cp command in the terminal.  If its a shell script, you will probably need to make sure that it's permissions are set to executable... like so.

cd ~/bin
chmod 755 myscript.sh

voila!


----------



## tench (Jan 15, 2003)

great!!!
thanks a lot guys.


----------

